# Adobe Cloud managment



## Jack-IN (Nov 29, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: iOS
Desktop Operating System: WIN 7
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Adobe CC

What is the easiest way to remove photos from the Adobe Cloud? 

Photos were uploaded on Adobe CC on an iPAD, which placed the full RAW file in the cloud and synced to Adobe Classic on my desktop. Now I want to free up space on the cloud. Rather than deleting each photo separately from my iPAD I'd like to remove en block from the webpage. I see where I can upload but not delete files. Thank you!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 30, 2017)

If you want to delete ALL of the images from the Cloud, using LRWeb, click on the LR icon at the top left of the page, select "Account Info" and then you'll see the option to "Delete Lightroom Library".

If, OTOH, you only wish to delete selected images you have to select those images first (in a grid view, click on the checkmark that appears top right of the first thumbnail to be selected, then shift-click on the last to be selected and they and all in-between images will be selected....ctrl-click for non-contiguous selections). Then use the "Delete" option that appears in a blue bar above the grid.

Alternatively, go to the All Synced Photographs special collection in Classic, select the images you want to remove from the cloud, right-click and select "Remove from All Synced Photographs"....that will retain the images in Classic, but delete them from the cloud.


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 30, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> If you want to delete ALL of the images from the Cloud,....
> go to the All Synced Photographs special collection in Classic, select the images you want to remove from the cloud, right-click and select "Remove from All Synced Photographs"....that will retain the images in Classic, but delete them from the cloud.



This works like a charm, and is perfect for we "pc based" thinkers. I have done this a few times as I have played with LR CC.


----------



## Jack-IN (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you for the clear instructions. 
Jack


----------

